
Beyond Meat Shows the World Is Changing - TechFinder
https://medium.com/utopiapress/beyond-meat-shows-the-world-is-changing-9d17dd057ca7
======
dbatten
Not sure what the millennials angle adds to this article, but they sure do say
the word a lot.

They're asserting that Beyond Meat's success is driven by millennial ethics on
the back of... absolutely no data whatsoever. Who's actually buying Beyond
Meat burgers? Do other generations actually not care about health, the
environment, animal welfare, etc? Is there any evidence at all to justify
these assertions?

Or did you just need to include the buzzword?

~~~
youeseh
Millennials grew up with the internet, unlike generations before them. For
millennials who want vegan products the internet made it easy and natural to
find them, information, and community.

For older people, this took longer and is still in progress.

There are older folks interested in vegan products, but millennials are the
largest current customer base so far.

~~~
teh_klev
I'm gonna need some hard evidence to believe what you just wrote there.

Also this assumption that "older people" are less capable of using the
internet is such a load of ageist nonsense. Many of us "older people" were
skilfully using the internet _to find things out_ before most millenials were
twinkles in their parent's loins.

------
dirtyid
World is Changing maybe a little presumptuous. Maybe in the west where ground
meat is a pervasive culinary ingredient. Good luck convincing ethnic cuisines
with heavy use of offal or other meat components to adopt aka the rest of the
world. Appetite for meat is increasing as developing countries move from
subsistence to affluent diets. People are looking forward to enjoying regional
meat dishes not science burgers.

------
strikelaserclaw
I think beyond meat is completely revolutionary, the one way to stop them is
if somehow some study finds that eating this stuff causes cancer, but even
that i think if off some years, where hopefully BYND can establish market
dominance and work on alleviating whatever issues arise.

~~~
derekp7
But that would only be an issue if the burgers are consumed in the state of
California.

But more seriously, I'd like to see more food items available that aren't
trying to imitate meat. For example there is a Samosa with chickpeas dish that
they do in my company's cafeteria that is really good, contains no meat, but I
don't miss the meat in that dish. It has a good mouth feel, gives an
appropriate amount of energy, and fills me up throughout the afternoon.
Whereas a dish containing mostly steamed vegetables (such as broccoli,
carrots, and peas) or a salad typically fails to satisfy (unless you put
cheese on the broccoli, or add ham or egg to the salad).

Now I can feel mostly satisfied by switching to primarily fish based meals,
along with free range chicken (the ones that came from my grandma's chicken
yard were really tasty). And I personally see that as more ethical /
sustainable than consuming other mammals.

------
TechFinder
I never expected this stock to do so well, and it makes me wonder just how
transformative it will become?

~~~
strikelaserclaw
It has the potential to become VERY big. If i could have bought it at 45
dollars or so i would have put 80% of my net worth in that stock, i bought it
at 80, expecting it to be $100+. These are the juul and vapes for traditional
cigarettes. If vegetarian meat tasted good, is similarly priced, and doesn't
prove to have adverse health consequences, why would anyone support the cruel
practices of animal farming etc... Think about it, it is not easy to create
fake meat which tastes like real meat, and all the money they make will enable
their R&D to go further in a hard to enter market of which they are one of the
first pioneers.

~~~
sharkmerry
The current market cap for BYND is bigger than the expected global "fake" meat
market in 2025 ($7.5 billion) and they are far from the only player. Its
definitely valuable but I dont think its worth that much

[https://www.alliedmarketresearch.com/meat-substitute-
market](https://www.alliedmarketresearch.com/meat-substitute-market)

------
forgottenpass
>The stock shows this is not just a movement, but an entire shift in the food
industry that’s transformative to the future of fast food.

Stop inventing meaning where there is none. Their stock performance shows that
that food shoppers accept this as another option on the shelves. That's it.

>Cannabis & Beyond Meat Shows the Future of Ethics in Consumerism

Cannabis is not about ethics. It's about people who WANT TO GET HIGH.

~~~
golergka
> HIGH

That's a curious word. The effects of LSD, MDMA, cocaine, heroin and weed are
all described as "high", but they're very, drastically different from each
other, and different people, in different life situations and psychological
states, crave for different drugs.

Weed in particular is about relaxing, contemplating, slowing down and drifting
off. I think that a person who wants to get high on weed is, in general, much
more ethical in his subsequent actions than someone who snorts amphetamine
lines or drinks shots of vodka, and that this shift in substance of choice in
the last ~10 years is overall a positive change. So, it is somewhat connected
to ethics.

~~~
krustyburger
I’m no opponent of cannabis, having enjoyed it myself now and then. But I’ve
known quite a few habitual users whose actions subsequent to getting high
involve neglecting their personal obligations and their health. I’m not sure
there’s anything ethical about watching cartoons for hours while consuming
copious quantities of junk food, especially if this means ignoring your family
or responsibilities. Of course, not every cannabis user does this, but,
anecdotally, I’ve encountered this cluster of behaviors frequently.

~~~
golergka
When compared to being completely sober, I agree. But when compared to
alcohol, which weed is replacing, I think it's obvious that weed is a more
ethical alternative.

